# These beagles can really put a rabbit on the GO!



## Bigtimber (Oct 25, 2014)

THey turn em loose about the 3:40 mark....that's when they really move out....


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 25, 2014)

i'm pretty sure those are blackcreek and oakhill bred dogs


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 25, 2014)

Thats great line control!


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Oct 25, 2014)

Odd as its. Never seen a red blackcreek.  Looks more like red train action daddy ron unless i'm color blind.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rumor has it they caught the rabbit. Autopsy showed it died of old age.


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 25, 2014)

Elmer I thought it was a looooooong check from a pack of run to catch style super stars ,you know when they run 80 yrds past the lost rabbit  I'm sure you have seen it before being that your surrounded by the best beagles in the country


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 25, 2014)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Odd as its. Never seen a red blackcreek.  Looks more like red train action daddy ron unless i'm color blind.



no they come in all colors but just one speed


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Oct 26, 2014)

Actually no there are several speeds of blackcreeks. Some seem to obsess on the peanut rollers, but none here. Red train knows one speed . . .wide open but fail to make the turns when the rabbits do. Train keeps blowing right on by tooting the horn finally to realize whoops we over ran him.


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 26, 2014)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Actually no there are several speeds of blackcreeks. Some seem to obsess on the peanut rollers, but none here. Red train knows one speed . . .wide open but fail to make the turns when the rabbits do. Train keeps blowing right on by tooting the horn finally to realize whoops we over ran him.



i'll still take them running dogs over them walkers anyday to kill rabbits with although we don't over run rabbits with our faster dogs we just kill rabbits because they run them and not for a casual stroll in the woods


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Oct 26, 2014)

To each their own. We seem to manage well on our hunts. Even out run a few red dogs in the process on some turn outs


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 26, 2014)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> To each their own. We seem to manage well on our hunts. Even out run a few red dogs in the process on some turn outs



you keep talking about red dogs we have 15 dogs between the three of us and only 2 are red


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Oct 26, 2014)

Under the impression you were a DR man the way you bash the blackcreek.  My apologies for classifying them as red.


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 26, 2014)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Under the impression you were a DR man the way you bash the blackcreek.  My apologies for classifying them as red.



i'm not bashing blackcreeks i wish a lot more people in georgia would get rid of their faster dogs and go with blackcreeks it would mean more rabbits for us to kill


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Oct 26, 2014)

Think what you will.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 27, 2014)

I truly can't see how y'all are still calling them "Blackcreeks" after all these years. That line is so watered down I don't see there being any left.

An old breeder once told me that once the originator of the line stopped making breeding decisions than the line was dead. Its the original breeder who makes a line great. They are the brains behind the operation. We just find ourselves trying to duplicate their success usually with mediocre results. 

Just something to think about!


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 27, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I truly can't see how y'all are still calling them "Blackcreeks" after all these years. That line is so watered down I don't see there being any left.
> 
> An old breeder once told me that once the originator of the line stopped making breeding decisions than the line was dead. Its the original breeder who makes a line great. They are the brains behind the operation. We just find ourselves trying to duplicate their success usually with mediocre results.
> 
> Just something to think about!



curtis you are absolutely right most people that say they run blackcreek line are just running a dog with blackcreek speed and calling it blackcreek


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 27, 2014)

daddy ron said:


> curtis you are absolutely right most people that say they run blackcreek line are just running a dog with blackcreek speed and calling it blackcreek


I agree 100% fellas ,BUT I do have one male''DINO'' that is about as pure Blackcreek as can be had ,according to the bc breeders computer calculated blood he is 78 % old bc blood ,folks are wanting to pay to freeze semen from him ,I cant afford to do it but there going to cover the price to do so ,I'm not kennel blind I like anything that runs a nice rabbit myself ,I got something new coming soon I'VE been itching to try Buckshot x Cotton country 
HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT RABBIT SEASON AND BE SAFE 
Shawn


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnrice said:


> I agree 100% fellas ,BUT I do have one male''DINO'' that is about as pure Blackcreek as can be had ,according to the bc breeders computer calculated blood he is 78 % old bc blood ,folks are wanting to pay to freeze semen from him ,I cant afford to do it but there going to cover the price to do so ,I'm not kennel blind I like anything that runs a nice rabbit myself ,I got something new coming soon I'VE been itching to try Buckshot x Cotton country
> HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT RABBIT SEASON AND BE SAFE
> Shawn



Same to you Shawn. My rear end is getting worn out from the deer stand. About ready to hit the briars!


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 27, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Same to you Shawn. My rear end is getting worn out from the deer stand. About ready to hit the briars!


I'm trying to get up there and deer hunt for a couple days late this week ,they say the rut is starting to come on around there ,young buck chasing around right now ,I was up a few weeks ago and sat around wishing I was back home running my dogs,


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd have to bring my lawn chair for that. Was the rabbit on a leash. I thought I saw it coming back to the bed about 5 ft behind them. Must be dogs for the elderly.


----------

